# George ***mins



## Robyblue (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi My Name is George ***mins im trying to find an old friend of mine Steve Conway a Belfast lad who was living in Preston at the time his brother Jimmy was also at sea we sailed together on the Coventry City in 1974 she was an old Bibby ship, i joined her in Oslo we done a bit around the scandi coast before setting of down the West Coast of Africa were we aquired two new shipmates, Steve was introduced to Mitch a little grass monkey and i met Jack my African grey Parrott in all on that Ship well it was more like Noahs Ark we had 5 monkeys and 4 parrotts, on the way home we stopped of in Santander Spain were Steve and myself missed our ship sailing and spent 17 days in the wonderful care of Franco(Cloud) if anyone out the knows of Steve or his whereabouts i would love to hook up with him again and have a bevvie like we did in the old days i can be contacted on georgestaxis 'at' hotmail.com i look forward to hearing some good news soon cheers George


----------



## HARRI (Aug 16, 2007)

hi George, dont know Steve ,but are you the george i sailed with on the KYPROS in 74 joined her in Preston a MEDI run if so do you remember the grants draught wine ? HARRI WILLIAMS { TAFF }


----------



## Robyblue (Jul 22, 2010)

hi harri yes i am not sure about the grants maybe i drank to much of it


----------



## HARRI (Aug 16, 2007)

hi ,george the grants was cargo from cadiz, the bosn got us to mix it to strong,in the doby sink-dont remember much after the first bucket tho


----------

